# Ornung verliert und verläßt SC?!



## Yoll (28. Oktober 2008)

Was für ein bescheidenes System ist das denn?
Endlich geht mal was anderes als nur Anroc auf. Destro führt und was machen die Leute von der Ornung? Sie verlassen das Scenario. Dann kommt die Meldung:
"Das Gleichgewicht der Kräfte ist nicht mehr gegeben. Das Sc wird in 60 sec beendet"

Wir haben 200:14 geführt und haben als es vorzeitig geschlossen wurde alle lächerlich wenig RP und XP bekommen.

Ganz toll! Ich werde das zukünftig auch so machen wenn ich denke wir verlieren: Im /SC ansagen daß alle raus sollen und sich freuen wenn die Feinde um den Sieg betrogen wurden. Klasse Spiel Mythic! Dümmer hätte man das wirklich nicht gestalten können!


----------



## Valeriah (28. Oktober 2008)

Normalerweise schreib ich ja nichts zu den Kindergartenbeiträgen hier, aber bei dieser Sache muss ich auch sagen das es wirklich schlecht gelöst ist. 
Wenn nach diesen 60 Sekunden die gewinnende Seite wenigstens volle Punktzahl erhalten würde wäre das ok. Aber da dies nicht so ist... eher schlecht als recht.


----------



## DeeeRoy (28. Oktober 2008)

Solche Leute wird es immer geben, egal in welchem Spiel. Ist mir zwar noch nicht passiert, kann mir aber vorstellen, daß es sehr ärgerlich ist. Zeitverschwendung pur.

Aber was soll Mythic dagegen tun? Einen zu verbieten das Spiel zu verlassen geht nicht. Und wenn, gehen die Leute zum Desktop und schliessen das Spiel...


----------



## Astravall (28. Oktober 2008)

Das passiert auch wenn sich genug für das Szenario anmelden aber dann viele die Szenarioeinladung wegklicken, weil es ihnen nicht zusagt. 

Und ehrlich manchmal gehen einfach Szenarios auf wo Destro von vorn herein mehr Spieler hat 15:10 z.b. ... Wenn man dann noch ständig umgerubbelt wird und die Destros mal wieder sogar den Spwanpunkt der Ordnung belagern da haben viele einfach keinen Bock drauf. Ich verstehe das ehrlich gesagt vollkommen. Bei so einem Ungleichgewicht macht das eben nur für destros Spaß da finde ich gut dass sowas vorzeitig abgebrochen wird. Und dafür soll man auch noch belohnt werden mit viel EXP und Ruf? Was ist da die Leistung der Destrospieler?

MfG Michael


----------



## Ennart (28. Oktober 2008)

Hi Yoll,

wenn dieses Stört dann schreibe dem GM ein Ticket, vielleicht zieht es mehr folgen davon. Ich persönlich wusste bis jetzt nicht einmal wie man ein Scenario verlassen kann. Bzw. wie dieses geht.

Aus deinem Text ist jetzt nicht ersichtlich zu welcher Seite du gehörst. Sicherlich ist es nicht schön um den Sieg betrogen zu werden, doch vergesse eins nicht es sind die Spieler die die Entscheidungen treffen. Nicht der Entwickler. Würde er nämlich den Ausgang für Szenarios dicht machen, würdest du wahrscheinlich hier meckern das du nicht aus einem Angefangenen Szenario kommst.
Also Mecker über die Spieler nicht über Goa oder den Entwickler.

Noch ein gutgemeinter Rat: Wenn dein Abo wie du es ja schon mehere Male angekündigt hast ausläuft, verlasse das Spiel und lösche es von deiner Platte. Es geht mir hier nur um deine Gesundheit, das Spiel regt dich zu sehr auf und wir wollen ja nicht, dass du noch Magengeschwöre bekommst vor lauter Ärger.

Gruß Ennart


----------



## Lari (28. Oktober 2008)

Mir noch nie passiert. Auch schon 500:10 etc. gewonnen. Es gibt immer welche, die ein Szenario verlassen, wenn es eine Klatsche gibt, aber in der Regel werden die Plätze aufgefüllt.
Wiedermal dir passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja, und nicht Mythic sagt: Verlasst das Szenario!
Die Spieler entscheiden sich dazu.


----------



## Fließendes Blut (28. Oktober 2008)

das is scheiße .. wenn dann sollte man machen das man nicht einfach abhauen kann oder das man nach 60 sec viel xp etc. bekommt


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (28. Oktober 2008)

Nur weil sich Spieler falsch verhalten sind sofort wieder die Entwickler Schuld? 

du musst der ordnung auf die Füße treten und nicht den Entwicklern. Die müssen den Spielern die Möglichkeit geben ein Szenario vorzeitig verlassen zu können Da immer irgendwas sein kann das man auf die Schnelle da raus muss wie z.b. eigene Burg wird gerade belagert Gildis brauchen hilfe usw. 

Und das ihr auch nur das an Exp und Rufbekommt ist doch auch vollkommen berechtigt da sonst das system ausgenuzt werden würde und eine Fraktion immer das SZ verlässt und die anderen stehen mit vielen punkten gut da.

Versteh nicht warum du dich über die entwickler aufregst....


----------



## Eceleus (28. Oktober 2008)

Das macht wohl nicht nur die Ordnung so. Habe das bei der Zerstörung auch schon gesehen.

Wenn Du mit 12 Randoms da stehst und gleich beim ersten Run merkst, dass Du gegen ein eingespieltes Team mit TS usw spielst, verlassen die meisten das Szenario. Irgendwie verstehen kann ichs ja - ist ja auch reine Zeitverschwendug da weiterzuspielen. 

Der Szenariogenerator sollte vielleicht mal Statistik über Siege/Pleiten einer Gruppe führen und dann Gruppen gleicher Stärke zusammenmixen - dann sind die Kämpfe auch interessanter.


----------



## Miamoto (28. Oktober 2008)

Genau scheiss war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sachma Yoll, du bist seit dem release von War nur am nörgeln und trotzdem spielst du war. Ist das ne Hassliebe? Ich würd auch das szenario verlassen, wenn du in der sp bist  SCHBASS sry is mit mir durchgegangen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ponresod (28. Oktober 2008)

Hi !

Tja, willkommen im Club..................

Ja T3 SC sind wirklich das allerletzte, die ordnung geht nur in Tor Anroc und glauben sie rocken, verdammtes herumgeschubse.

Geht mal was anderes auf leaven sie, hab ich auch schon mitbekommen. Sollte es doch mal zuende gespielt werden, verlieren sie so hoch, dass es eine schande ist, hehehehehe , naja , da nutzt das schubsen nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was noch krass ist, ist das Nachtfeuerbecken. Die kleinen Ordnungsfutzis deffen NUR die Base und wir, die ja ein Spiel wollen, sind mal die blöden. Das Match geht meist über die gesamte Zeit und endet 24 / 22 für die Ordnung, wie lächerlich. Die 10 mal die ich Glück hatte drin zu sein , ja mal was anderes als dieses Lavagepoltere, wurde KEIN EINZIGER versuch der Ordnung unternommen, die Flagge der Zerstörung zu holen.

Sind die Ordler wirklich solche Spielverderber ?

Die ganzen mimimimimi, wir sind so wenig usw.....

20% mehr Ruf bekommen sie und die zerstörung schaut doof, wirklich unter aller Sau, wie sich die ordnung gibt.


Naja, Luschen bleiben Luschen...........

Mfg Ponre


----------



## Berserkerkitten (28. Oktober 2008)

Ich verstehe diese dauernden Nörgelposts auch nicht. Wird das nicht langsam langweilig? Ich wurde mit WAR auch nicht happy, zog meine Konsequenzen und habe meinen Account nicht verlängert und ich schaue nur ab und zu mal aus Langeweile ins Forum, um zu sehen, was sich im Spiel so tut. Aber deswegen verbringe ich jetzt nicht jede freie Minute im Forum um ständig und bei jeder sich bietenden Gelegenheit über das Spiel zu motzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asmardin (28. Oktober 2008)

Schließe mich Ennarts Meinung vollkommen an. Es liegt an den Spielern und die Entwickler können nichts dafür. Natürlich sollte die Möglichkeit gegeben sein ein BG zu verlassen, und wenn diese Option von allen Spielern auf einer Seite zur gleichen Zeit genutzt wird, kann man ach nicht von einem schlechten System sprechen. Ist mir auch schon passiert, aber einfach locker sehen. Wenn ich mich über jeden kleinen Scheiss so aufregen würde, hätt ich meine Volljährigkeit sicher niemals erlebt!!! 

Und auch erst ein paarmal über die Sinnigkeit nachdenken, bevor man einen Thread eröffnet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeeeRoy (28. Oktober 2008)

Ponresod schrieb:


> Sind die Ordler wirklich solche Spielverderber ?
> 
> Die ganzen mimimimimi, wir sind so wenig usw.....
> 
> ...



Nana, bitte nicht alle über einen Kamm ziehen!


----------



## Kelgan (28. Oktober 2008)

Yoll schrieb:


> Ganz toll! Ich werde das zukünftig auch so machen wenn ich denke wir verlieren: Im /SC ansagen daß alle raus sollen und sich freuen wenn die Feinde um den Sieg betrogen wurden. Klasse Spiel Mythic! Dümmer hätte man das wirklich nicht gestalten können!



Die "Dummheit" liegt hier beim Spieler. Mit dieser Äußerung hast du dies gerade sehr deutlich bewiesen.


----------



## colorfulstan (28. Oktober 2008)

Yoll schrieb:


> Was für ein bescheidenes System ist das denn?
> Endlich geht mal was anderes als nur Anroc auf. Destro führt und was machen die Leute von der Ornung? Sie verlassen das Scenario. Dann kommt die Meldung:
> "Das Gleichgewicht der Kräfte ist nicht mehr gegeben. Das Sc wird in 60 sec beendet"
> 
> ...



Einfach mal statt Szenarien open rvr machen, da gibts kein Portal, nur Buch des Bindens, und das Spielkonzept würde endlich anfangen zu greifen...aber nee, das is natürlich shit weils ja dann viiiiieeeeeel zu lang dauert bis ma n40 ist,um supermegapownerrockxor zu werden.....achja...ohne Grupe bringt das ja auch nichts, damn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Ja T3 SC sind wirklich das allerletzte, die ordnung geht nur in Tor Anroc und glauben sie rocken, verdammtes herumgeschubse.



Blabla, Order meldet nur Anroc an....ja ne, is klar -.-

Bei order meldet der Großteil genauso alles an wie (hoffentlich) die destros, da die Zahlenverhältnisse aber auf seiten der Destros überwiegen, und da eh mehr aktive Spieler sitzen, scheint es wohl eher Problem der Zerstörung zu sein, sich nicht für die andern Szenarien anzumelden...wenn kein anroc aufginge (IMMER als erstes btw) wäre jeder gezwungen andere Szenarien zu spielen, aber...das dauert natürlich wieder, siehe oben -.-


----------



## SyntaXKilla (28. Oktober 2008)

@TE:
Mythic kann da nichts für... ist doch allgemein bekannt, dass die Ordnung (in den meisten Fällen! Skilled people ausgenommen) nichts anders spielen kann als Tor Anroc.

Selbst auch schon oft genug passiert... man kommt rein, Gruppe richtig gut, endlich wieder mal kein Tor Anroc und dann diese Meldung.
Da kannst nichts machen, außer noch versuchen, soviele Punkte abzustauben wie möglich... geht eben nicht anders.


Wenn die Leute die nicht spielen können das sc verlassen, wäre es unfair, der andern Fraktion Punkte für nichts zu schenken.
Auf der anderen Seite ist es auch Schade für die Leute, die ihr Bestes geben und dann ebenfalls nicht belohnt werden.

Aber so ist das halt... Menschen sind dumm und mal ein MMORPG so zu spielen, wie es von der Theorie vorgesehen ist schwer.
Es mangelt an Teamplay, Toleranz und Verständnis

*EDIT: *@unter mir:
mhm... Die Sonne scheint tagsüber, deshalb ist es da immer so hell :-o

Auch ne Tatsache, die nichts mit dem Thema zu tun hat ;D
!Postfarmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## colorfulstan (28. Oktober 2008)

nochmal schnell: Szenarien sind nicht das Konzept von WAR, das Hauptaugenmerk liegt auf OPEN RVR!


----------



## rosabuffed (28. Oktober 2008)

Ennart schrieb:


> wenn dieses Stört dann schreibe dem GM ein Ticket, vielleicht zieht es mehr folgen davon.



Das ist  mal ne idee XD
Ist Ticket-spam eigentlich verboten?
Wieviel Tickets kann man eigentlich gleichzeitig offen haben?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## colorfulstan (28. Oktober 2008)

> mhm... Die Sonne scheint tagsüber, deshalb ist es da immer so hell :-o



a) scherr ich mich nen Dreck über meine posts hier auf der Plattform -> siehe beitrittsdatum....Unaufmerksamkeit ftw
b) regt mich manches nunmal einfach so auf dass ich es auch mal flamen möchte
c) passt es nicht zum Thema Leute darauf aufmerksam zu machen, dass sie sich über etwas aufregen, für das das Spiel nicht konzipiert ist=

na klasse, Gut mitgedacht, dank dir


----------



## Twibble (28. Oktober 2008)

Ich wollte auch mal ein Szenario verlassen, aber nur weil unsere random group wirklich, wirklich, wirklich so bodenlos bräsig war, dass meine Tischplatte schon Zahnabdrücke hatte. Geht bei mir aber nicht - ich pralle einfach von dem roten Siegeldingen ab und lande wieder im Szenario 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikehoof (28. Oktober 2008)

Mir ist sowas auch bei deutlicher Führung noch nie passiert also scheint es eine Ausnahme zu sein. Was mir allerdings auch schon passiert ist das ein Szenario aufging und wir (Ordnung) nur 4 Leute waren ka warum das mal passiert.
Nur weil mal Sachen passieren die eher suboptimal sind muß man aber doch nicht immer so ein riesen Fass aufmachen oder?



> Ganz toll! Ich werde das zukünftig auch so machen wenn ich denke wir verlieren: Im /SC ansagen daß alle raus sollen und sich freuen wenn die Feinde um den Sieg betrogen wurden. Klasse Spiel Mythic! Dümmer hätte man das wirklich nicht gestalten können!



Schnuller?


----------



## Brummbör (28. Oktober 2008)

colorfulstan schrieb:


> nochmal schnell: Szenarien sind nicht das Konzept von WAR, das Hauptaugenmerk liegt auf OPEN RVR!



Welches open rvr? meist hält destro alle t2 + t3 burgen (weiter bin ich noch nicht, da neuen char auf vollerem server angefangen) und ordnung versucht es gar nicht ne burg zu nehmen, weil sie gleich ner übermacht gegenüber stehen oder greifen zu arbeitszeit oder nachts an. wirklich viel rvr aktion hab ich noch nicht gesehen. bleibt fast nur szenario gefarme. und was anderes als farmen ist das dauer sc gerenne nicht um an ruf zu kommen.


----------



## Alwina (28. Oktober 2008)

Kleiner_Hexer schrieb:


> Nur weil sich Spieler falsch verhalten sind sofort wieder die Entwickler Schuld?
> 
> du musst der ordnung auf die Füße treten und nicht den Entwicklern. Die müssen den Spielern die Möglichkeit geben ein Szenario vorzeitig verlassen zu können Da immer irgendwas sein kann das man auf die Schnelle da raus muss wie z.b. eigene Burg wird gerade belagert Gildis brauchen hilfe usw.
> 
> ...



Naja Schuld sind die Entwickler sicher nicht aber man sollte sie schon zumindest auf dieses "Problem " aufmerksam machen . 

Die Möglichkeit ein Szenario zu verlassen muss wie du sagtest schon bleiben (Gildies brauchen Hilfe oder eigene Burg wird belagert ).

Vielleicht wäre aber sowas in der Art möglich wie : Wer ein Szenario freiwillig verlässt bekommt ein DeBuff und kann 15 min kein neues mehr joinen "

Das verteidigen der eigenen Burg dürfte wohl schon was länger dauern und auch die Hilfe für einen Gildie .

Das verlassen eines Szenarios um mit der Gilde eins zu joinen ist für mich kein Grund .


----------



## latosa (28. Oktober 2008)

Yoll schrieb:


> Was für ein bescheidenes System ist das denn?
> Endlich geht mal was anderes als nur Anroc auf. Destro führt und was machen die Leute von der Ornung? Sie verlassen das Scenario. Dann kommt die Meldung:
> "Das Gleichgewicht der Kräfte ist nicht mehr gegeben. Das Sc wird in 60 sec beendet"
> 
> ...


ich habe auch schon oft sc verlassen was bringts wenn mit1-4order gegen 12 z spieler stehst ich glaube so wars auch bei dir aber du heulst eh über alles eine frage noch hätt ich warum spielst du eigendlich noch war?


----------



## Nulpin (28. Oktober 2008)

Open RvR FTW


----------



## Xenrus (28. Oktober 2008)

@ Den Ersteller des Threads:

Du machst die Entwickler des Spiels dafür verantwortlich dafür, was bestimmte Spieler in einem SC abziehen?

Oh Gott tu mir einen gefallen und hör auf WAR zu spielen


----------



## Tikume (28. Oktober 2008)

Wie oft kommt sowas vor? Ich hatte das noch nie. Lediglich ein einziges mal einen Szenario Abbruch weil von Anfang an nicht genug Leute da waren.
Deswegen ein Fass aufzumachen halte ich für maßlos. Wenn sowas zu nem Trend wird können wir nochmal drüber reden.


----------



## Lord Finster (28. Oktober 2008)

Alwina schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre aber sowas in der Art möglich wie : Wer ein Szenario freiwillig verlässt bekommt ein DeBuff und kann 15 min kein neues mehr joinen "



Besser: wer ein Sz willentlich durch die Pforte verläßt, bekommt keine XP und keine RP. Bei LD bekommt man die Punkte dann beim nächsten Login gutgeschrieben (man braucht dafür lediglich einen Datenpuffer von 2 * 4 Byte in der DB und müßte lediglich minimale Codeänderungen bei der Punkteanrechnung vornehmen).

Das die andere Seite bei Abbruch des Sz wegen Unbalance keine Siegpunkte erhält ist genau richtig. Stellt euch vor, eine Seite führt mal mit 50 Punkten, vielleicht zu anfang. SC-Call "Alle raus, wir führen!", alle hüpfen durch die Pforte und - schwupps - haben sie vollen Siegbonus. Da wäre jedes Sz in Zukunft innerhalb von 3 Minuten passé und es zählte lediglich, schnell genug einen Punktevorsprung zu bekommen.
Könnt ihr euch das anschließende Gewhine vorstellen?

Das es Idiotenpack gibt, die solche, wie die vom Beitragsersteller beschriebene, durchziehen ist unvermeidlich. Da spielt die Seite auch keine Rolle. Solche Schwach-Hirne gibt's genausogut auf Destro-Seite.

Wer jammert, er hätte im Sz gegen eingespielte TS-Teams keine Sonne möge sich beim Frisör ausheulen. Klar haben die einen Vorteil, das ist aber kein Garant für den Sieg. Wir haben schon komplette Gildengruppen mit 100 Punkten Vorsprung nach Hause geschickt, umgekehrt auch.

Auf Order-Seite geh ich auch nicht so gern ins RvR, obwohl ich jedes Kampfsymbol in meiner Region direkt ansteuere. Viele Orderspieler leveln lieber im PvE oder Sz, statt ins RvR zu marschieren, ergo steht man meist alleine da und da hat man nicht unbedingt Bock drauf. Dennoch wird Kurs auf jede Keilerei im RvR-Gebiet genommen, wenn grad nichts wichtiges anliegt. Is n Scheißjob, aber jemand muß ihn ja machen.

Das Gejammer ist ja peinlich.


----------



## Geckoho (28. Oktober 2008)

Yoll schrieb:


> Was für ein bescheidenes System ist das denn?
> Endlich geht mal was anderes als nur Anroc auf. Destro führt und was machen die Leute von der Ornung? Sie verlassen das Scenario. Dann kommt die Meldung:
> "Das Gleichgewicht der Kräfte ist nicht mehr gegeben. Das Sc wird in 60 sec beendet"
> 
> ...




zuerst eröffnest du einen Thread wie man ein "langweiliges Szenario" verlassen kann. 
Und hier regst du dich darüber auf?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Finster (28. Oktober 2008)

Geckoho schrieb:


> zuerst eröffnest du einen Thread wie man ein "langweiliges Szenario" verlassen kann.
> Und hier regst du dich darüber auf?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Juhuuuu! Treffer! Versenkt!


----------



## Helrok (28. Oktober 2008)

Geckoho schrieb:


> zuerst eröffnest du einen Thread wie man ein "langweiliges Szenario" verlassen kann.
> Und hier regst du dich darüber auf?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ein echter yoll halt mal wieder... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alwina (28. Oktober 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Wie oft kommt sowas vor? Ich hatte das noch nie. Lediglich ein einziges mal einen Szenario Abbruch weil von Anfang an nicht genug Leute da waren.
> Deswegen ein Fass aufzumachen halte ich für maßlos. Wenn sowas zu nem Trend wird können wir nochmal drüber reden.



Sehe ich etwas anders . Waret den Anfängen .
Rumsprechen tut sich sowas schneller als man denkt .
So haben die Entwickler etwas mehr Zeit sich Gedanken zu machen was sie dagegen unternehmen .
Schliesslich ist WAR nicht das erste MMORPG mit diesem Problem


----------



## Churchak (28. Oktober 2008)

Lord schrieb:


> Das es Idiotenpack gibt, die solche, wie die vom Beitragsersteller beschriebene, durchziehen ist unvermeidlich. Da spielt die Seite auch keine Rolle. Solche Schwach-Hirne gibt's genausogut auf Destro-Seite.


am ende warn aber auch von beginn an auf ordnungsseite 3 - 4 leute weniger am start und von denen warn dann 2-3 nimmer bereit sich von ner übermacht abfarmen zu lassen und sind gegangen verstehn könnt ichs.

@TE heul doch!


----------



## Farodien (4. November 2008)

Alwina schrieb:


> Die Möglichkeit ein Szenario zu verlassen muss wie du sagtest schon bleiben (Gildies brauchen Hilfe oder eigene Burg wird belagert ).



Auch kein Grund, das weiss ich vorher oder es reicht auch wenn der 1 Spieler später kommt, glaub mir keiner alleine ist in WAR so wichtig das er fehlen würde, gerade bei einer Burgenbelagerung.

Was ich nicht verstehe, neuerdings verlassen die Leute das SZ im T4 wegen einem Magus und seinem Ansaugzauber, wissen die Maschnisten nicht das sie was vergleichbares haben!? Habe erst 2 gesehen, die es genutzt haben!

In meinen Augen sollten Leute die das SZ verlassen, einen Defuff von 3 Stunden bekommen, weil das Kriegsschweine sind mit denen ich nicht weiter in irgendwelchen Schlachten kämpfen möchte solche feiglinge und deserteure gehören gehängt.

Das schlimme ist das ein anderer in ein verlorenes Spiel nachrückt was nur aus Deserteuren verursacht wird und deshalb wird jeder konsequent ignoriert, selbst Gildeninterne....in einem Krieg muss man sich auf die Leute verlassen können und da ich sie nicht steinigen, erschiessen oder hängen kann, habe ich keine andere Wahl.


In diesem Sinne....
loyale Leute braucht das Game, nur Hand in Hand läßt sich der Krieg gewinnen


----------



## epiphone2 (4. November 2008)

Yoll schrieb:


> Was für ein bescheidenes System ist das denn?
> Endlich geht mal was anderes als nur Anroc auf. Destro führt und was machen die Leute von der Ornung? Sie verlassen das Scenario. Dann kommt die Meldung:
> "Das Gleichgewicht der Kräfte ist nicht mehr gegeben. Das Sc wird in 60 sec beendet"
> 
> ...



Da hat einer mal wieder nen Yoll gebaut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Der schafft es noch das es mal zu nem festen Begriff wird zb. Yoll hier ma nich so rum... .Man frag mich wann er in seinen Posts mal nich die Entwickler schlecht macht und warum er immernoch War spielt? Der Freimonat is doch rum. Scheint ne Hassliebe zu werden.


----------



## Geige (4. November 2008)

ist mir zb noch nie passiert und ich denke auf helmgart kommt sowas auch nicht vor!

ps:eigentlich wollte ich zu deinen beiträgen ja nix mehr schreiben aber naja... =S


----------



## Phenokrates (4. November 2008)

Moin

Ich habe gestern mal wieder ein Szenario verlassen, weil wir in den Grovod-Höhlen 5 Ordnung gegen 12 Destros waren...

Habe auch sofort ein Ticket gemacht (kA obs was bringt) wasn das soll...

Sowas geht mir einfach nur auf die Nerven. Verlasse eig. sonst nur, wenn wir hoffnungslos verlieren, also 200:0.
Da geh ich lieber Questen, dauert ja nicht mehr lange bis 40 (noch 111%). Dann hab ich die Zeit, mich zergen zu lassen. 

Also hör mal auf in jedem Thread rum zu yollen und spiel weiter (oder lass es, vllt besser)

MfG Phenokrates


----------



## Geige (4. November 2008)

naja wenn es alle so machen würden wie du
dann würden die szenarios aufgehn sobald die erste seite hinten ist wieder zugehn
und keiner von beiden seiten bekommt xp und rp!


----------



## Gumja (4. November 2008)

Ich oute mich hier mal als jemand der ein Szenario verlässt wenn...

a) Ich statt Gruppenanmeldung mal wieder nur mich angemeldet hab und im Szenario dann feststell, das meine Gruppe nicht da ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



b) Nach 2 Minuten meine Seite immer noch in der Unterzahl ist und wir nix anderes als "abgefarmt" werden.

c) Die andere Seite ne eingespielte Stamm mit einem "Magneto" ist und man keine Chance hat etwas dagegen zu tun, also auch nur "abgefarmt" wird!



Ich spiele WAR um Spaß zu haben und dabei gehts mir nicht ums Gewinnen! Ein Szenario, in dem es gute Kämpfe gibt, kann spannend und spaßig sein, selbst wenn man verliert.
Aber es ist absolut unspaßig "abgefarmt" zu werden, weil der Gegner in der Überzahl und/oder von den Fähigkeiten her einfach zu gut ist.
Das mag dann für den Gegner spaßig sein... aber für die "Abgefarmten" ist es das mit Sicherheit nicht. Und wir nutzen eben dann die Möglichkeit, das Szenario vorzeitig verlassen zu können...
Erst recht wenn wir in ein Szenario kommen und sehen, das wir wieder auf die gleichen Gegner treffen, dann verlassen wir das Szenario gleich wieder!
Das war nicht immer so...
Am Anfang haben wir versucht andere Taktiken auszuprobieren, drumherum laufen/reiten (was nicht immer geht, wenn der Gegner schon den Spawn campt), bestimmte Feinde fokussen etc. 
Aber wenn man nach mehrere Szenarios gegen immer wieder die gleichen Gegner feststellt, das man absolut keine Chance hat, eh haushoch verlieren wird und mit so gut wie keiner Exp und keinem Ruf nach 15 Minuten das Szenario verlässt, weil der Gegner das Hauptziel des jeweiligen Szenarios sogar noch herauszögert (z.B. Schlangenpassage das Teil nicht abgeben), nur um den Gegner länger abzufarmen... WAS bitte ist daran dann noch spaßig?
Eben... NICHTS! und genau deshalb verlassen wir dann son Szenario recht schnell und melden uns neu an, in der Hoffnung auf andere Gegner die auch Spaß haben und nicht nur farmen wollen...


----------



## BigChef (4. November 2008)

Ich spiel Zerstörung und ich muss zugeben, dass ich nen Sz auch schon öfter verlassen hab, weil's echt keinen Spaß gemacht hat.
Gestern z.B. hab ich in einem meiner letzten Tor Anroc's erstmal mit 500-250 verloren, aber es war eines der besten, die ich je gespielt hab. Es war extrem dynamisch, also nix mit Zerstörung rennt stupide an oder wird am Spawn abgefarmt oder...
Aber manchmal hat man halt echt das Gefühl, dass einige Zerstörer die Ordner "bestätigen" wollen, indem dann einfach stupide auf die TANKS eingeklopft wird. Das macht doch nun wirklich keinen Spaß.
Also ich kann es auf beiden Seiten nachvollziehen. Schön is es nich, aber halt manchmal die "einzige" Option, denn nen Spiel soll ja Spaß machen, hab ich gehört. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Edit: Am Besten wäre es wirklich, wenn die gewinnende Seite bei zu wenig Gegenspielern, die volle XP und RP bekommen würden. Dann würden evtl. einige Leute überlegen, ob Sie der Gegenseite einfach so Punkte schenken. ^^

PS: Die Leute, die im Sz rumstehen und leechen sind VIIIIEEEEL schlimmer als die Leaver. Diese Leecher blocken nen Platz für nen "Arbeitswilligen". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Bob (4. November 2008)

Also ich spiele selber auf Helmgart (Ordung/Maschinist) und muss sagen das ich bisher es nur 3 mal erlebt hab, das ein Bg frühzeitig geschlossen wird und das war Nachtfeuerbecken.

Da ich "NUR" in Bg´s und RvR-Gebieten meine Erfahrungspunkte sammle(Charakter ist jetzt lv 30) muss ich sagen das in manchen Szenarien Ungleichheit herscht ohne ende,

da stehen dir im Durchschnitt rund 3-4 Heiler auf der Zerstörungsseite gegenüber und du selber hast nicht einen einzigenim Team, dazu kommt noch, das des rest der Gegner aus Klassen wie dem 

Auserkorenen und Schwarzork besteht und wenn die noch gut Equipt sind, haben die locker 6k hp. Im Verlaufe des RvRn musste ich feststellen das Rangedcharaktere nutzlos sind, jede 12Gruppe die aus only

Nahkämpfern + Heilern besteht überrennt dann sowas ganz einfach da die hots einfach zu stark sind. (spiel selber noch nebenbei n Jüngerin die lv 31 ist)


----------



## BigChef (4. November 2008)

Dr.Bob schrieb:


> Da ich "NUR" in Bg´s und RvR-Gebieten meine Erfahrungspunkte sammle(Charakter ist jetzt lv 30) muss ich sagen das in manchen Szenarien Ungleichheit herscht ohne ende,
> 
> da stehen dir im Durchschnitt rund 3-4 Heiler auf der Zerstörungsseite gegenüber und du selber hast nicht einen einzigenim Team,



Es wird dir JEDER Zerstörer auf Helmgart bestätigen können, dass er das gleiche Gefühl hat, also dass auf der Ordnungsseite 10 Heiler und auf seiner Seite halt manchmal 0 Heiler sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeHesse (4. November 2008)

hab ich auch schon oft genug gehabt das die zerstörung den schwefelstein nicht sofort bekommen hat und die gesamte gruppe hat das sz verlassen.  albern.... is aber so. wenn gewisse leute nicht verlieren können sollen sie es einfach sein lassen und nur questen oder orvr betreiben.

wir hatten n run wo zerstörung 250:20 vorne lag. natürlich hätten wir das sz verlassen können. abgefarmt haben sie uns ...grauenvoll. wir haben uns den arsch zusammen gekniffen und gefightet was das zeug hält. letztendlich haben wir die runde für uns entschieden mit 500:496.  war der wildeste fight den ich bis dato hatte und hoffe das ich es wieder haben werde.  deswegen würde ich n sz nie vorzeitig leaven.


----------



## RealHaspa (4. November 2008)

Gumja schrieb:


> Ich oute mich hier mal als jemand der ein Szenario verlässt wenn...
> 
> a) Ich statt Gruppenanmeldung mal wieder nur mich angemeldet hab und im Szenario dann feststell, das meine Gruppe nicht da ist
> 
> ...



Da du nur mit einer Stammgruppe ins SC gehst wundert es mich das ihr geht wenn ein Magus auf der andren Seite steht. Es gibt genug Anti Taktiken.

Und verlässt du auch ein SC wenn in der anderen Gruppe die mit Euch joint ein Maschinist dabei ist der die gleiche Taktik fährt? Quasi aus Protest weils so unfair ist? Nein, aha...

Um es mit alten, weisen DotA Worten zu sagen: i hate leaver


----------



## joekay (4. November 2008)

Wenn die andere Seite einen Magneto hat könntet ihr auch einen haben. Außerdem kann Magneto keine Kugeln im Flug stoppen und ist verwundbar.

Eigentlich wär ich ja dafür, dass ein Szenario mit 500:0, 5000 Rufpunkten und 20k EP für die Seite gewertet wird, die aufgrund des Aufgebens der Gegenseite um den Sieg betrogen wird. Allerdings gäbe es da wohl die Gefahr der Absprachen.

Man sollte aus einem Szenario einfach nicht verschwinden können oder nur durch Port.


----------



## Gumja (4. November 2008)

RealHaspa schrieb:


> Gumja schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich oute mich hier mal als jemand der ein Szenario verlässt wenn...
> ...



Erstens sprach ich nicht von einer Stammgruppe... Eine Stammgruppe besteht aus IMMER den gleichen Spielern... unsere Gilde ist verdammt groß, unsere Allianz (Weltenbrand) um einiges größer, somit sollte klar sein, dass wir usn nicht solo anmelden sondern kurz im Gilden/Allianzchat fragen, ob es ne Szenario Gruppe gibt und ob noh Platz ist.
Nur weil eine Alli/Gildengruppe TS nutzt, ist es noch lange keine eingespielte Stammgruppe!

Zweitens, habe ich noch NIE ein Szenario gespielt in dem ein Maschinist diese Fähigkeit eingesetzt hat, wahrscheinlich weil er dafür jedesmal umskillen müsste, da diese Fähigkeit in einem "Baum" liegt, der ihm ansonnsten nix nützt!
Und JA... würde in unserer Gilde jemand auf diese Weise Gegner abfarmen, würde ich das Szenario genauso verlassen, weil ich SPAß haben will und nicht einfach nur "abfarmen" möchte.

Drittens, nützt die beste "Anti Taktik" nix, wenn man zu "klein" ist.
In unserer Gilde haben wir bis jetzt gerade mal einen 40er und selbst der ist nicht immer dabei... Das heißt, gerade Schlangenpassage spielen wir oft genug mit 4 bis 6 Gildies in einer Gruppe, die zwischen 29 und 35 sind...
Und du willst mir erzählen das so eine "Randomgildengruppe", selbst wenn sie TS benutzt, gegen eine (oft sogar zwei) eingespielte 40er Magneto Stammgruppen auch nur den Hauch einer Chance hat?
Lass mich raten... du bist in so einer Stammgruppe?

[Edit]
Viertens habe ich mit keinem Wort gesagt das ich oder meine Gruppe ein Szenario verlässt, wenn auf der anderen Seite ein Magus joint, sondern wir leaven DANN ein Szenario, wenn wir bereits mehrmals von der gleichen Gruppe abgefarmt wurden udn im nächsten Szenario auf genau die gleichen Gegner treffen und WISSEN, das wir wieder nur abgefarmt werden würden und das 15 Minuten lang!


----------



## Icekiss (4. November 2008)

Eceleus schrieb:


> Das macht wohl nicht nur die Ordnung so. Habe das bei der Zerstörung auch schon gesehen.
> 
> Wenn Du mit 12 Randoms da stehst und gleich beim ersten Run merkst, dass Du gegen ein eingespieltes Team mit TS usw spielst, verlassen die meisten das Szenario. Irgendwie verstehen kann ichs ja - ist ja auch reine Zeitverschwendug da weiterzuspielen.
> 
> Der Szenariogenerator sollte vielleicht mal Statistik über Siege/Pleiten einer Gruppe führen und dann Gruppen gleicher Stärke zusammenmixen - dann sind die Kämpfe auch interessanter.


Wenn der Szenengenerator dies wirklich machen würde, wie oft geht dann ein Szenario noch auf?

Zum Verlassen des SZ: hab ich höchst selten bisher erlebt. Ja, es macht null Bock wenn man in Unterzahl ist und die andere Seite zudem noch besser aufgestellt ist - OK sag mich mir dann und schau was noch geht und finde es nicht so tragisch, dass ich SZ verlassen muss. Allerdings würde ich keine Sekunden zögern, wenn ich einen anderen wichtigten Grund dafür hätte.


----------



## Rauron (4. November 2008)

Öhm, hier wird fast immer nur von Leavern gesprochen --> kann auch mal gut sein, dass sich ne Grp von 6 Leuten fürs Sc anmeldet und aber kurz vor invite einer davon disconnect hat ... tjo, die grp klickt dann gesammelt "Warteschlange verlassen" und wenn keine weiteren Spieler dieser Fraktion mehr in Warteschlange sind, dann startet das Scenario halt mit 12:6 Spielern ... ist dann doch klar, dass man nach ein paar Minuten schon bei 200:10 Punkten ist. Dass den Leuten dann noch die EP und der Ruf für ein volles gewonnenes Spiel gutgeschrieben werden soll, fänd ich nicht ok. Die 200 Pkte sind schon genug für 2-3 Minuten Arbeit.

Gibt aber noch was anderes, was ich auch nicht so gut finde: Kommt auch vor, dass sich 2 Gruppen je 6 Leute fürs Sc anmelden ... kommt der Invite bei beiden Gruppen gleichzeitig, dann joint man gemeinsam (kann man ja übers TS koordinieren). Kommt nur Invite für eine der beiden Grps, dann verlässt man die Warteschlange und meldet 1-2 Minuten später nochmal beide Grps gleichzeitig an usw... Hierdurch entstehen dann auch solche halbvollen Sc ... 

Habs letztens mal gehabt:
1. Sc angemeldet --> nicht genug Spieler auf Destro-Seite --> wir gewinnen 200:14
2. Sc angemeldet --> 12:12, gegen die Destros null Chance --> wir verlieren 10:500
3. Sc angemeldet --> nicht genug Spieler auf Destro-Seite --> wir gewinnen wieder mit 180:10


----------



## RealHaspa (4. November 2008)

Gumja schrieb:


> Erstens sprach ich nicht von einer Stammgruppe... Eine Stammgruppe besteht aus IMMER den gleichen Spielern... unsere Gilde ist verdammt groß, unsere Allianz (Weltenbrand) um einiges größer, somit sollte klar sein, dass wir usn nicht solo anmelden sondern kurz im Gilden/Allianzchat fragen, ob es ne Szenario Gruppe gibt und ob noh Platz ist.
> Nur weil eine Alli/Gildengruppe TS nutzt, ist es noch lange keine eingespielte Stammgruppe!



Entschuldige, es war natürlich eine reine Annahme das ihr auch eine Stammgruppe seit. OK ihr seit also eine Gildengruppe die gemeinsam im TS hockt. Sorry auch dann solltet ihr Knockbacks, AE Stuns und Silence hinbekomm. Ihr hat auch mit nicht rein 40ern alle Möglichkeiten dazu an der Hand.



Gumja schrieb:


> Zweitens, habe ich noch NIE ein Szenario gespielt in dem ein Maschinist diese Fähigkeit eingesetzt hat, wahrscheinlich weil er dafür jedesmal umskillen müsste, da diese Fähigkeit in einem "Baum" liegt, der ihm ansonnsten nix nützt!
> Und JA... würde in unserer Gilde jemand auf diese Weise Gegner abfarmen, würde ich das Szenario genauso verlassen, weil ich SPAß haben will und nicht einfach nur "abfarmen" möchte.



Der Magus muss es genauso skillen, dass zum einen. Zum zweiten Ehrt es dich das du und deine Gildengruppe ein SC verlassen würdet wenn die andere Gruppe einen Maschinisten hat der genau das gleiche tut. Ich gestehe es dir mal zu da ich dich nicht kenne auch wenn es mir schwer fällt da sman einen möglichen Sieg verschenkt



Gumja schrieb:


> Drittens, nützt die beste "Anti Taktik" nix, wenn man zu "klein" ist.
> In unserer Gilde haben wir bis jetzt gerade mal einen 40er und selbst der ist nicht immer dabei... Das heißt, gerade Schlangenpassage spielen wir oft genug mit 4 bis 6 Gildies in einer Gruppe, die zwischen 29 und 35 sind...
> Und du willst mir erzählen das so eine "Randomgildengruppe", selbst wenn sie TS benutzt, gegen eine (oft sogar zwei) eingespielte 40er Magneto Stammgruppen auch nur den Hauch einer Chance hat?
> Lass mich raten... du bist in so einer Stammgruppe?.


 
Siehe oben. Eine Random Gruppe hat den Hauch einer Chance gegen eine eingespielte Stammgruppe, den Hauch. Aber ist es nicht Natürlich das ein eingespieltes Team zu 99,98 % gegen ein uneingespieltes Team gewinnen sollte ? IMO ja und nein ich bin in nicht in so einer Stammgruppe. Aber wenn man immer gegen Gegner spielt die schlechter sind als man selbst kann man sich auch nie verbessern, natürlich zahlt man Lehrgeld, aber wer weiss, tretet doch mal gegen diese dollen Stammgruppen an und versucht sie zu ärgern, besiegen, von ihnen zu lernen, anstatt zu leaven und ihnen die Punkte vor zu enthalten die sie als EINGESPIELTES Team verdient haben. Ganz ehrlich es würden weit weniger Leute leaven wenn es wie oben angedeutet volle XP und Rúf Punkte geben würde. Dann nämlich würde man versuchen dem Gegner soviel Punkte abzu ringen wie es geht. Ihr verderbt also auch noch den anderen Spielern die sich Mühe geben, trainieren und die Ernte einfahren wollen für ihre Mühen das Spiel und den Spass den du so gern geniessen möchtest.

BTW mit 29er im T4 joinen muss man damit rechnen aufn Sack zu bekommen.



Gumja schrieb:


> [Edit]
> Viertens habe ich mit keinem Wort gesagt das ich oder meine Gruppe ein Szenario verlässt, wenn auf der anderen Seite ein Magus joint, sondern wir leaven DANN ein Szenario, wenn wir bereits mehrmals von der gleichen Gruppe abgefarmt wurden udn im nächsten Szenario auf genau die gleichen Gegner treffen und WISSEN, das wir wieder nur abgefarmt werden würden und das 15 Minuten lang!



Ich kann deinen Ärger ja durch aus verstehn, als Heiler werd ich permanent im T4 aufs Korn genommen und bin fast immer im Fokus. Und ja ich ärgere mich auch wenn ne Gildengruppe joint und ich vermuten kann das sie alle im TS hocken und sich absprechen und auf meiner Seite einige Knickgongs net mal einfachte Anweisungen befolgen um eine geringe Chance auf Erfolg zu gewährleisten. Aber ich würde kein Spiel leaven um der Gegnerischen Gruppe, nur weil sie besser ist als meine Gruppe, den Spass und das Spiel zu nehmen.


----------



## ersoichso (4. November 2008)

schliesse mich tikumes meinung an mehr zeit wäre verschwendung zu diesem thema

@te 
yoll nervst langsam genauso wie der andere 0815 threads erstellen muss nur um ein flame/mängel an dem spiel auszulassen
verfolge wenigstens den "+++++++" den du hier eröffnest,und


> Noch ein gutgemeinter Rat: Wenn dein Abo wie du es ja schon mehere Male angekündigt hast ausläuft, verlasse das Spiel und lösche es von deiner Platte. Es geht mir hier nur um deine Gesundheit, das Spiel regt dich zu sehr auf und wir wollen ja nicht, dass du noch Magengeschwöre bekommst vor lauter Ärger.


bitte ,danke


----------



## RealHaspa (4. November 2008)

Ich kenne die andren "0815 Posts" vom TE nicht, allerdings sollte ein Forum doch dazu da sein Mängel am Spiel zu diskutieren oder nicht ?

Und auch wenn ein Moderator es bisher nur einmal erlebt hat und dieses Thema daher als nicht zu diskutieren erachtet, passiert es leider anderen des öfteren und ist sehr ärgerlich. Und ist IMO Nachzubessern.

Nichtsdesdotrotz passiert es auf beiden Seiten und hat natürlich ab und an auch gute Gründe, wie oben beschrieben (CTD oder ähnliches). Deshalb darf aber das andere Team nicht bestraft werden.


----------



## Ascían (4. November 2008)

Ich habe gestern abend auch öfter ein BG geleaved, weil die Ordnung mit lauter 33ern vertreten war, und Destro mit einer 40er Stamm. 
Man wächst zwar mit seinen Aufgaben, aber die Spendekuh für Rufpunkte will ich dann doch net sein.


----------



## ersoichso (4. November 2008)

RealHaspa schrieb:


> Ich kenne die andren "0815 Posts" vom TE nicht, allerdings sollte ein Forum doch dazu da sein Mängel am Spiel zu diskutieren oder nicht ?
> 
> Und auch wenn ein Moderator es bisher nur einmal erlebt hat und dieses Thema daher als nicht zu diskutieren erachtet, passiert es leider anderen des öfteren und ist sehr ärgerlich. Und ist IMO Nachzubessern.
> 
> Nichtsdesdotrotz passiert es auf beiden Seiten und hat natürlich ab und an auch gute Gründe, wie oben beschrieben (CTD oder ähnliches). Deshalb darf aber das andere Team nicht bestraft werden.


ja ist es,aber nicht standby fuer jedes thema was
entweder schon auf dieser plattform durchgekaut wurde und wieder aufrufbar wäre/ist
nicht fuer einen hr. yoll,xanoon oder wie sie alle heißen die das spiel nur kritisieren und auf die kleinsten fehler "geschockt" reagieren obwohl sie ja schon aufhören wollten
und wie schon der MOD/Tikume sagte (was abgesehn von seiner funktion hier in diesem forum steht,sondern einfach nur recht hat mit der aussage!)



> Wie oft kommt sowas vor? Ich hatte das noch nie. Lediglich ein einziges mal einen Szenario Abbruch weil von Anfang an nicht genug Leute da waren.
> Deswegen ein Fass aufzumachen halte ich für maßlos. Wenn sowas zu nem Trend wird können wir nochmal drüber reden.



darueber brauch man keine disc in nem forum zu bringen und dann das eröffnete thema wie soviele andere einfach zu ignorieren,wo ist er den um sich hier die gegenargumente anzuhoeren oder vtl. vorgehensweisen der leaver?!

ergo nimm ihn nicht in schutz


----------



## Icekiss (4. November 2008)

Gumja schrieb:


> ..... weil der Gegner das Hauptziel des jeweiligen Szenarios sogar noch herauszögert (z.B. Schlangenpassage das Teil nicht abgeben), nur um den Gegner länger abzufarmen... WAS bitte ist daran dann noch spaßig?
> Eben... NICHTS! und genau deshalb verlassen wir dann son Szenario recht schnell und melden uns neu an, in der Hoffnung auf andere Gegner die auch Spaß haben und nicht nur farmen wollen...


.... also so gesehen verstehe ich Dich auch. Nur abgeklatscht werden ist nicht wirklich prickelnd!


----------



## henri (4. November 2008)

eine ganz einfach lösung gibt es jeder der vor dem ende aus einem BG geht sollte sich wie bei wow für die nächsten 15 min nicht wieder für ein bg anmelden können


----------



## softcake_orange (4. November 2008)

Yoll schrieb:


> Was für ein bescheidenes System ist das denn?
> Endlich geht mal was anderes als nur Anroc auf. Destro führt und was machen die Leute von der Ornung? Sie verlassen das Scenario. Dann kommt die Meldung:
> "Das Gleichgewicht der Kräfte ist nicht mehr gegeben. Das Sc wird in 60 sec beendet"
> 
> ...



Naja 200:14 hört sich für mich danach an, dass ihr von der Zerstörung zu Beginn mal krass in Überzahl wart.
Wenn dann die andere Seite aufgrund dieser Ungerechtigkeit das SC verlässt, ist das nur Ok.

Warum auch zulassen, dass sich der minder intelligente Dreck der Zerstörung über einen ungerechten Sieg freuen darf...


----------



## Ascían (4. November 2008)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> Warum auch zulassen, dass sich der minder intelligente Dreck der Zerstörung über einen ungerechten Sieg freuen darf...



Aufgrund dieser Aussage und unter Bezugnahme deiner Signatur ist jetzt bei mir leichte Verwirrung entstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joekay (4. November 2008)

henri schrieb:


> eine ganz einfach lösung gibt es jeder der vor dem ende aus einem BG geht sollte sich wie bei wow für die nächsten 15 min nicht wieder für ein bg anmelden können



Ich wär für eine Stunde und Abzug von Rufpunkten aber nur dann wenn der Spieler durchs Portal geht oder rausportet. Leider könnte man das mit Alt+f4 im Moment umgehen aber hoffentlich wird die Geschichte mal gefixt, dass man außerhalb des szenarios wieder spawnt.

Zu überlegen wäre auch dass der Platz von Spielern die leaven reserviert bleibt und nicht mehr nachbesetzt wird. Zudem sollte das Szenario unter allen Umständen zu Ende gespielt werden können ohne vorzeitigem Abbruch wegen Unterzahl einer Fraktion.


----------



## Shido19 (4. November 2008)

Astravall schrieb:


> Das passiert auch wenn sich genug für das Szenario anmelden aber dann viele die Szenarioeinladung wegklicken, weil es ihnen nicht zusagt.
> 
> Und ehrlich manchmal gehen einfach Szenarios auf wo Destro von vorn herein mehr Spieler hat 15:10 z.b. ... Wenn man dann noch ständig umgerubbelt wird und die Destros mal wieder sogar den Spwanpunkt der Ordnung belagern da haben viele einfach keinen Bock drauf. Ich verstehe das ehrlich gesagt vollkommen. Bei so einem Ungleichgewicht macht das eben nur für destros Spaß da finde ich gut dass sowas vorzeitig abgebrochen wird. Und dafür soll man auch noch belohnt werden mit viel EXP und Ruf? Was ist da die Leistung der Destrospieler?
> 
> MfG Michael



Was verdammt nochmal ist euer Problem, dass ihr nur am rumflamen seit, dass die Destros soo im Vorteil sind, wenn ich SC spiele bin ich meistens in der Unterzahl (erst sind wir mehr Destros, doch dann joinen immer mehr Ordler bis sie am Ende deutlich mehr sind und uns überrennen) oder die Ordnung hat so viele verdammte Runenpriester, dass man sie mit einer Randomgruppe nicht tot bekommt.

Also hört verdammtnochmal auf rumzuheulen, wie ungerecht das Spiel doch ist. Mir vergeht auch oft der Spielspass, wenn wir mal wieder von dem sch... Friedenstrupp überrannt werden. Aber ich weiß, dass das auf beiden Seiten passiert, deswegen lasse ich das rumgeflame.

Grüße


----------



## DeeeRoy (4. November 2008)

Shido19 schrieb:


> deswegen lasse ich das rumgeflame.



zu spät...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorghi (4. November 2008)

Ein system ähnlich dem in (aaaaaaaachtung!!!) World of Warcraft wäre angebracht. Also nach dem Verlassen eines Szenarios dürfte man erstmal ne ganze Weile keines mehr betreten.....so ne halbe stunde oder so. Ich denke das würde helfen.

im Übrigen: Ein Szenario zu verlassen nur weil man am verlieren ist halte ich für die hinterletzte Sch..... Entweder man kämpft, verliert oder siegt ehrenhaft oder garnicht, dazwischen gibt es einfach nichts!!


----------



## redway45 (4. November 2008)

DavidF schrieb:


> Ein system ähnlich dem in (aaaaaaaachtung!!!) World of Warcraft wäre angebracht. Also nach dem Verlassen eines Szenarios dürfte man erstmal ne ganze Weile keines mehr betreten.....so ne halbe stunde oder so. Ich denke das würde helfen.
> 
> im Übrigen: Ein Szenario zu verlassen nur weil man am verlieren ist halte ich für die hinterletzte Sch..... Entweder man kämpft, verliert oder siegt ehrenhaft oder garnicht, dazwischen gibt es einfach nichts!!


Stimme ich zu! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also, wenn ich in ein Szenario rein komme,dann kämpf ich bis zum Schluss, wenn ich verliere,ok, nächstes Szenario - neuer Versuch.
Beim Fußball ist es ja auch nicht so, dass wenn der Gegner 2:0 führt, die andere Mannschaft in den Bus steigt und heim fährt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin schon öfter mal in Szenario "eingesprungen" da stand es schon +100:10... "Toll" denk ich mir, aber das sind andere Situationen, wobei auch dann noch nie ein Szenario verlassen habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber prinzipiell würd ich eine Viertel-Stunde-Sperre für Szenarien setzen, nicht "zu hoch" nicht zu "niedrig" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber insgesamt ist es leider jedem selbst überlassen ob er ein SZ verlässt oder nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## henri (4. November 2008)

redway45 schrieb:


> Aber prinzipiell würd ich eine Viertel-Stunde-Sperre für Szenarien setzen, nicht "zu hoch" nicht zu "niedrig"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich denke auch das 15 minuten reichen wobei auch 30 minuten gut wären auf alle fälle sollte man etwas dagegen machen das die leute eiifach gehn ist mir leider schon 8-10 passiert und dann macht es kein spaß mehr


----------



## SyntaXKilla (4. November 2008)

henri schrieb:


> ich denke auch das 15 minuten reichen wobei auch 30 minuten gut wären auf alle fälle sollte man etwas dagegen machen das die leute eiifach gehn ist mir leider schon 8-10 passiert und dann macht es kein spaß mehr


naja... 15 mins? Bei mir dauerts meist so 15 - 20 mins, bis das nächste sc aufgeht, wenn ich mal Abstand vom questen brauch und bei den Burgen nichts los ist.

Komplett sperren... NIE WIEDER SC FÜR DESERTEURE! >.<


Ne, aber denke nicht, dass das eine Lösung ist... wenn man mal aus gutem Grund nen Scenario verlassen muss, sollte man das auch können... wenn man am loosen ist und kein Bock mehr hat
ok, dann ist es feig und unehrenhaft, aber deshalb dem Spieler den Austritt verwehren kann man nicht.
Und ihn dafür bestrafen, dass er halt die andere Seite schneller gewinnen lässt und nicht mehr mitmacht... wüst auch keine Lösung dafür...


DAS ist halt das größte Problem an MMORPGs... nicht das Spiel oder Spielprinzip ansich... sondern ob die Spieler es auch nutzen.


----------



## Protek (4. November 2008)

Yoll schrieb:


> Was für ein bescheidenes System ist das denn?
> Endlich geht mal was anderes als nur Anroc auf. Destro führt und was machen die Leute von der Ornung? Sie verlassen das Scenario. Dann kommt die Meldung:
> "Das Gleichgewicht der Kräfte ist nicht mehr gegeben. Das Sc wird in 60 sec beendet"
> 
> ...



Lol, ja Flame ruhig du Troll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nein jetzt mal im ernst, bei WoW kannste auch das Bg verlassen, oder in ein anderes Wechseln wenn du gerade siehst, das es nicht gut steht. 

Es gibt wirklich Spielern, denen kann man es einfach nicht recht machen, die sich wirklich über jedes winzige Detail ärgern und ein paar Mal weniger Xp oder sonst was bekommen....

/vote for ClOSE


----------



## arieos (4. November 2008)

naja .. wenn´s unausgeglichen ist von der Spielerzahö her. 

Gestern  aben Praag gejoint. Wir waren 4 Leute .. destro 14 ... die haben dann auch fix alles eingenommen und nachdem wir dann 8 mann waren, hatten destros schon 300 punkte. Von uns keiner auch nur einen kill gemacht. Da sidn wir dann auch geschlossen raus gegangen. Den Idioten die Punkte schenken  ... ne, das haben sie nun nicht verdient.


----------



## Acksu (4. November 2008)

ich finds krass das eigentlich bei sonem thread jeder seinen senf zu gibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also muss ich mich auch gleich mal anschließen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ^^

wie schon oft erwähnt liegts an den Spielern. Es gibt halt Leute die verkraften es anscheinden nicht, das sie verlieren. 
Meiner Meinung nach sind die sowieso gefährdet :-) die haben kein RL und glauben roxxon ist das wichtigste was es gibt.

sorry aber manchmal kommt es mir echt so vor ^^

so long


----------



## jörgk (4. November 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Achja, und nicht Mythic sagt: Verlasst das Szenario!
> Die Spieler entscheiden sich dazu.



joar,

ist mitlerweile in jedem 3ten bg bei uns so. entweder die order geht oder die destro........je nachdem wer gerade mehr sauger im anschlag hat winnt......die gegenseite leavt dann halt.

allerdings ist es die richtige entscheidung der spieler.....ich habe bereits vor tagen gesagt,das das saugen und kicken alles kaputt macht. jetzt bekommen erst die gamer die quittug und dann die gameherrsteller. wer son müll mit sich machen lässt ist selbst schuld. bg´s sind hier ab t3 halt völlig sinnlos und das merken immer mehr gamer und wenden sich ab.....ganz einfach,auch wenn es einige nicht wahrhaben wollen!

man braucht nur auf das geschreie achten, das von tag zu tag immer mehr zunimmt. nur hören tut keiner drauf. schade eigentlich.


----------



## Haimon (4. November 2008)

ich spiele ordnung, bin inzwischen im t4 und habe eigentlich meinen level nur durch szenarien erreicht. diese hunderte szenarien hat die ordnung immer zu ende gespielt. naja.. bis auf das eine, in dem ich mal sehen wollte, wo mich dieses warhammer-logo-portal hinbringt...

diese unreflektierten aussagen, die im selbstbeweihräuchernden dummfug zu ertrinken drohen, sind skurril, weil sie nicht nur jedweder grundlage entbehren, sondern weil sie so nah am soziopathischen vorbeischliddern, dass die pupillen eurer analytiker zu euro-symbolen transformieren.

flameposts sind echt das letzte...geht eure senile oma mal im altersheim besuchen und quatscht ihr mit eurem geheule die ohren voll. die wills es zwar auch nicht wissen, freut sich aber sicher mehr über euren besuch als das forum hier.


----------



## Arkasi (4. November 2008)

Ich verlasse auch immer wieder Szenarien, entweder weil ich mich mal wieder irrtümlich falsch angemeldet habe und die Einlademeldung nicht gelesen habe oder weil die Mitspieler alles Sonderschüler sind.

Gerade heute ist wieder was erbärmliches passiert, ich spiele Tempel (auf Ordnungsseite), wir haben 5 Heiler, 1 Tank, Rest DDs. An sich eine gute Gruppe, aber die beteiligten Spieler haben wohl auch eine genaue Gebrauchsanweisung am WC, weil so dumm spielen geht eigentlich sonst gar nicht - wir haben nicht einen einzigen Kill gemacht. Bei 250:0 bin ich gegangen, warum soll ich die Zeit aussitzen? Dank der 5 Heiler ging es auch nicht schnell uns über den Haufen zu fahren.

Da sag ich ganz offen - kein Bock auf so einen Mist. Keine Ahnung, ob das BG fertig gespielt wurde, falls nicht, ist die Zerstörung selbst schuld, hättens halt ein paar Punkte hergeschenkt. Wer die Mitspieler (und die Gegner SIND Mitspieler, denn WAR ist nur ein Spiel) demotiviert, darf sich eben nicht wundern, wenn die dann irgendwann nicht mehr wollen. Joine ich daraufhin die gleiche Gruppe wieder, geh ich sofort raus. Selbiges wenn der Gegner mit Superroxxor Stammgruppe rumrennt, wo fast alle am Levelcap sind - gleich wieder raus, kurz warten, für ein neues BG anmelden.

Der Punkt, den die ach so tollen Kritiker hier nämlich übersehen ist, dass bei einem Spiel alle Spaß haben sollen und nicht nur eine Seite. Mich stört es nicht zu verlieren, das ist im Moment eh fast immer so, mich stört es auch nicht, dass wir letztlich zu keinem Zeitpunkt eine reale Siegchance haben, das ist öfters so, mich stört es nur, wenn ich mit fadem Zeugs Zeit verplempern muss. Machs für deinen Gegner auch spaßig und er wird mitspielen. Versuch ihn mit aller Gewalt gegen die Wand zu knallen, wird irgendwann kein Gegner mehr kommen und damit auch keine Punkte. Das nette an den BGs in WAR ist nämlich, dass die Punkte des Verlieres den Sieg des Siegers nicht schmälern und auch die Verlierer seht gut aussteigen können.


----------



## Arkasi (4. November 2008)

jörgk schrieb:


> joar,
> 
> ist mitlerweile in jedem 3ten bg bei uns so. entweder die order geht oder die destro........je nachdem wer gerade mehr sauger im anschlag hat winnt......die gegenseite leavt dann halt.
> 
> ...



Saugen ist sicherlich Mist und wird früher oder später generft oder ganz aus dem Spiel genommen werden. Kicken hingegen ist ein feines Feature, wovon nebenbei bemerkt einige Klassen leben. Ich werde jedenfalls viel lieber gekickt, als niedergeschlagen, gestunnt oder dass ich ewig in einem Fear herumhänge, wo ich 10 Sekunden meinen Char dumm rumrennen sehe.

Außerdem sind die meisten Spieler eh zu dumm zum richtigen Kicken. Wenn ich für jeden Spieler, der beim nächsten Schlag hin gewesen wäre, mir aber vor der Nase weggekickt wurde, sodass er entkommen konnte, 1 Euro bekäme, wäre ich bald Millionär.


----------



## Pelorusjack (5. November 2008)

200:14 ist ein sehr extremes Zwischenresultat, das aufzeigt, dass eine Gruppe der anderen total überlegen ist. Warum sollte man eine Situation spielen, in der man eigentlich nur abgefarmt wird? 

Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten ein Szenario zu dominieren. Die eine ist, dass man sich als Gruppe anmeldet, vielleicht sogar als eingespieltes Team. Diese Form kann ich nur empfehlen, denn selbst Niederlagen helfen, sich konstant zu verbessern. Die andere ist, dass man einfach Glück hat und das Durchschnittslevel der eigenen Fraktion grösser ist als die andere. Ich würde schätzen, dass die allermeisten BG's schon entschieden sind, bevor sie angefangen haben. Aber bei einer dreistelligen Zahl gespielter BG's ist mir ein Massenleave mit Spielabbruch noch nie untergekommen. 

Selbst wenn ich an einem Abend die meisten Spiele gewinne, würde es mir nicht einfallen, den Feind als Schwächling oder Feigling zu bezeichnen, wie es in diesem Thread und gelegentlich im TS mit Mitspielern allzuleicht geschieht. Als wir im Oktober mit dem Aufbau einer Stammgruppe begonnen haben, mussten wir Punktedenial oft hinnehmen, aber ich an ihrer Stelle würde das selbe tun. 

Das Verteilsystem ist nicht gerade klug, weshalb man in Szenarien auftaucht wo, das Durchschnittslevel total unterdurchschnittlich ist oder wo es keinen einzigen Heiler hat. Ist man der einzige, so ist man wenigstens in der glücklichen Lage, dass man entsprechend beschützt wird.

Was auch auffällt ist das Geheule wegen TorAnroc-Geschubse und wegen der immergleichen Szenarien. Ich meine, ich wähle immer die Anmeldung für alle Szenarien. *Dass dabei immer dieselben aufgehen, hat seinen Grund in der Tatsache, dass beide Fraktionen dieselben Szenarien bevorzugen, weil es halt bequem ist, gleich Bonusexp zu ergattern, wenn man im Kriegslager ist.* Ausserdem haben beide Gruppen in etwa dieselben Fähigkeiten, sodass Tor Anroc eher von der Zerstörung gewonnen werden müsste, da diese schneller am Stein ist. 

Auffallend ist die in diesem Forum langsam echt ätzende Ausdrucksweise von irgendwelchen Pseudopwnzern, die sich selber für die Elite halten und glauben sie müssten hier über andere ablästern. Auf der einen wie anderen Seite sitzen im Durchschnitt genau dieselben Leute. An einer LAN kann auch keiner vom rein Äusserlichen (und auch vom spielerischen) her sagen, wer nun welche Seite spielt.


----------



## henri (5. November 2008)

Arkasi schrieb:


> Der Punkt, den die ach so tollen Kritiker hier nämlich übersehen ist, dass bei einem Spiel alle Spaß haben sollen und nicht nur eine Seite.  Versuch ihn mit aller Gewalt gegen die Wand zu knallen, wird irgendwann kein Gegner mehr kommen und damit auch keine Punkte.


alle sollen spaß haben richtig wenn ich also zum teil40 minuten und auch mal länger warte um in ein bg zu kommen das dann nach zwei minuten zu ende ist weil die gegenseite geht und das ganze 3 mal nacheinander dann macht das kein spaß


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. November 2008)

Den anderen macht es aber andersherum keinen Spaß dauergefarmt zu werden...
Wer hat also nun mehr Berechtigung auf Spaß?


----------



## siberian (5. November 2008)

Szenarien verlassen ist schlicht und einfach unfair, typische WOW Ego Mentalität. Klar macht es keinen Spass hoffnungslos unterlegen gegen eine Stamm abgefarmt zu werden, aber auch dann gilt "Augen zu und durch". Und wenigstens versuchen einige der Nervensägen focussiert umzuhauen oder sonstwie zu nerven.


----------



## Arkasi (5. November 2008)

henri schrieb:


> alle sollen spaß haben richtig wenn ich also zum teil40 minuten und auch mal länger warte um in ein bg zu kommen das dann nach zwei minuten zu ende ist weil die gegenseite geht und das ganze 3 mal nacheinander dann macht das kein spaß



Dann wechsle den Server, nimm einen der wenigen großen Server und die BG-Einladungen kommen am laufendem Band.




siberian schrieb:


> Szenarien verlassen ist schlicht und einfach unfair, typische WOW Ego Mentalität. Klar macht es keinen Spass hoffnungslos unterlegen gegen eine Stamm abgefarmt zu werden, aber auch dann gilt "Augen zu und durch". Und wenigstens versuchen einige der Nervensägen focussiert umzuhauen oder sonstwie zu nerven.



Wenn man ein wenig erreichen könnte, würde ich das auch versuchen, aber wenn die eigenen Leute totale Flaschen sind, dann vergeht mir der Spaß und ich spiele, weil ICH Spaß am Spiel habe und ich höre auf, wenn ICH keinen Spaß mehr habe. Denk immer daran, dass hinter jedem Opfer im BG auch ein echter Mensch sitzt.

Wenn du dir das antun willst, dann ist das deine Sache, es gibt aber eben auch Menschen, die was besseres zu tun haben. Laß dem Gegner ein paar Punkte, dann schöpft er zumindest soweit Hoffnung, dass er nicht total sinnlos Zeit verplämpert.


----------



## Shido19 (5. November 2008)

krass wieviele Verräter hier rumlaufen...


----------



## Gumja (5. November 2008)

Shido19 schrieb:


> krass wieviele Verräter hier rumlaufen...


Dir ist schon klar, dass das hier nur ein "SPIEL" ist?


----------



## Mikehoof (5. November 2008)

> naja .. wenn´s unausgeglichen ist von der Spielerzahö her.
> 
> Gestern aben Praag gejoint. Wir waren 4 Leute .. destro 14 ... die haben dann auch fix alles eingenommen und nachdem wir dann 8 mann waren, hatten destros schon 300 punkte. Von uns keiner auch nur einen kill gemacht. Da sidn wir dann auch geschlossen raus gegangen. Den Idioten die Punkte schenken ... ne, das haben sie nun nicht verdient.



Einfach erbärmlich so ein Verhalten! Was können den die Destros dafür das ihr zuwenig seid? Ich habe nie ein Szenario verlassen selbst wenn wir richtig auf die Schnautze bekommen.
Klar ist es nur ein Spiel aber es soll beiden Seiten Spaß bringen und wenn man mal verliert ist es eben so.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (5. November 2008)

DeeeRoy schrieb:


> Solche Leute wird es immer geben, egal in welchem Spiel. Ist mir zwar noch nicht passiert, kann mir aber vorstellen, daß es sehr ärgerlich ist. Zeitverschwendung pur.
> 
> Aber was soll Mythic dagegen tun? Einen zu verbieten das Spiel zu verlassen geht nicht. Und wenn, gehen die Leute zum Desktop und schliessen das Spiel...



Na was kann man da tun ?

Ganz einfach, wer das Schlachtfeld verlässt erhält einen Debuff der ihn für 60 Minuten kein SC beitreten lässt. Ende

15 Minuten wäre zu wenig, sieht man ja an Wow.


----------



## gagaimkopf (5. November 2008)

Also ich finde wer nicht verlieren kann sollte gar nicht erst ins SC gehn
Eigentlich sollte er gar nicht RvR machen.
Eigentlich ist es sinnfrei ein Spiel zu spielen in dem es um Krieg geht wenn man nicht verlieren kann.
Eigentlich sollte man gar nichts spielen wenn man nicht verlieren kann. Das sind dann so Leute die bei Menschärgeredichnicht kurz bevor der andere gewinnt das Spielbrett ausm Fenster schmeissen und durchdrehn.....

so long  Gaga


----------



## Gumja (5. November 2008)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> Einfach erbärmlich so ein Verhalten! Was können den die Destros dafür das ihr zuwenig seid? Ich habe nie ein Szenario verlassen selbst wenn wir richtig auf die Schnautze bekommen.
> Klar ist es nur ein Spiel aber es soll beiden Seiten Spaß bringen und wenn man mal verliert ist es eben so.


Dir macht es Spaß zigmal hintereinander "abgefarmt" zu werden, keine Chance zu haben zu gewinnen, und ständig im Dreck zu liegen und für den Gegner nix anderes als Punktelieferant zu spielen?

Ich glaube KEINER hat etwas dagegen in einem PvP Spiel auch mal zu verlieren. 
Aber es ist ein Unterschied, ob man eine CHance hat zu gewinnen und dann verliert, oder man sieht, das man absolut chancenlos ist und bereits kurz hinter dem Spawnpunkt nur noch "abgefarmt" wird.
Erst Recht, wenn der Gegner sich um die eigentlichen Schlachtfeldziele überhaupt nicht wirklich kümmert, sondern nur den chancenlosen Haufen Feinde farmt, bis die Zeit rum ist!


----------



## Eceleus (5. November 2008)

Das mit der Sperrzeit nach Verlassen eines Szenarios wäre ja im Prinzip nicht schlecht. Es funktioniert allerdings nicht, solange ein westenlicher Grund hierfür der Crash des Clients ist.


----------



## Ronma (5. November 2008)

Yoll schrieb:


> Was für ein bescheidenes System ist das denn?
> Endlich geht mal was anderes als nur Anroc auf. Destro führt und was machen die Leute von der Ornung? Sie verlassen das Scenario. Dann kommt die Meldung:
> "Das Gleichgewicht der Kräfte ist nicht mehr gegeben. Das Sc wird in 60 sec beendet"
> 
> ...




Mal aus Sicht der Ordnung schreib:

Ich komm heim von der Arbeit, wenn ich dann Freizeit für mich hab, entscheide ich mich in letzter Zeit zwischen auf die Couch legen und fernsehen, FIFA 09 für PS 3 oder Warhammer Online. Und wenn im neuen Haus das fucking Internet endlich geht kommt noch C&C Alarmstufe Rot 3 dazu.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Meist isses halt WAR, weil dann is man auch gleich mit vielen Leuten, mit denen man schon in WoW zusammen gezockt hat im Teamspeak, bissi labern und so. So, seit dem T3 läufts eigentlich so ab das meist die Zeit 17 Uhr bis 19:30 Uhr ganz gut is in WAR um Spass am RvR zu haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Alles davor und danach war in T3 Szenarios außer Tor Anroc die Hölle auf Seiten der Ordnung. Im T4 isses sogar noch schlimmer. ab 19:30 Uhr wirste da nur noch in fast jedem SZ abgefarmt. Mich da hinzusetzen in meiner Freetime und mich dann vielleicht noch bis 21 Uhr von der Zerstörung abfarmen zu lassen am Startpunkt... nee danke... kein Bock. Die sind ja drauf wie die Leute in Frankfurt, wenns beim Supermarkt Sonderangebote gibt. Da wird alles umgekloppt, des macht halt 0% Fun ständig dann 10:500 oder so zu loosen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich leave dann aber auch nur 1, 2 mal ein SZ durch ausloggen und wieder einloggen bevor ich WAR dann für den Rest des Tages endgültig ausmache. Einfach kein Bock genauso ein bescheuertes PVP Gezerge wie zu WoW Zeiten im AV auf Hordeseite mitzumachen. Wozu auch Spiele sollen Spass machen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja jetzt in letzter Zeit ohne Internet bin ich eh entweder unterwegs oder zock abends am Wochenende nachdem Leverkusen gespielt hat ein paar Runden FIFA 09 und schieß mit Patrick Helmes die Bayern München Jungs 5:0 ab!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 WAR RvR Szenarien tuhe ich mir glaube ich erst wieder nach dem 13.11. an. Will die Tage höchstens mal das Alarmstufe Rot 3 WAR Item ausprobieren, und wenn heute Dead Space für die PS 3 im Briefkasten is weiß ich eh was ich heute abend mache, es sei denn der Premiere Championsleague Abend bei Freunden klappt doch noch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Will damit eigentlich nur sagen: Solange das WAR RvR abends so scheisse is, das man als Ordnung ständig abgefarmt wird, find ich's völlig ok zu sagen: "Ei l. m. d. a. A., dann leave ich halt und mach wat anderes!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## redway45 (5. November 2008)

Gumja schrieb:


> Dir macht es Spaß zigmal hintereinander "abgefarmt" zu werden, keine Chance zu haben zu gewinnen, und ständig im Dreck zu liegen und für den Gegner nix anderes als Punktelieferant zu spielen?
> 
> Ich glaube KEINER hat etwas dagegen in einem PvP Spiel auch mal zu verlieren.
> Aber es ist ein Unterschied, ob man eine CHance hat zu gewinnen und dann verliert, oder man sieht, das man absolut chancenlos ist und bereits kurz hinter dem Spawnpunkt nur noch "abgefarmt" wird.
> Erst Recht, wenn der Gegner sich um die eigentlichen Schlachtfeldziele überhaupt nicht wirklich kümmert, sondern nur den chancenlosen Haufen Feinde farmt, bis die Zeit rum ist!



stimme dir zu,
ich hab auch öfter verloren, aber ok, wenn ich verliere durch eine spannenden Kampf,kein Problem.
Aber wenn es mir scheint dass die Gruppenspieler schlecht spielen und ihre "Rolle" nicht spielen und wir deswegen verlieren, 
dann reg ich mich schon mehr auf. 
Es gab Tage, da hab ich kein Bock mehr gehabt auf "Trollstein"-Szenario, weil es mir nur so vorkam als ob da Destro immer gewinnt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dann trete ich dem Szenario erst gar nicht bei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn ich in ein Szenario "einsteige" und es steht schon 200:10... dann ist das sicherlich ärgerlich, aber ich versuche noch wenigstens "was zu reissen"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und in letzter Zeit spiel ich eh nur noch Szenarios mit der Gilde, da ist eine Gruppe voll, alle treten bei, so ist schon mal eine "Unterzahl" im Szenario unwahrscheinlicher.
Macht auch sehr viel mehr spaß, weil die Kommunikation im Szenario viel besser ist.
Gestern auch zum ersten mal Tor Anroc gespielt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da wurden viele "gekickt" ...aber auf beiden Seiten.
Ich mit meiner Feuermagierin wurde auch gekickt... denke mir dabei "Du Arsch", zum Glück konnte ich mich noch so bewegen dass ich nicht in die Lava fiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danach, den "Kicker" ins Visier genommen und paar Feuerbälle hinterher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es hat richtig Fun gemacht, 2 mal gewonnen und 1 mal verloren.War aber richtig spaßig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei einem Tor Anroc stand es mal 150:50 für Order, kurz danach stand es 170:250, danach 250:260 und letztendlich gewannen wir mit 500:330  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
An "leaven" hat wohl niemand  im Szenario gedacht.
Fazit: Gibt dem Szenario erst mal ne Chance bevor ihr leaven wollt.


----------



## Twibble (5. November 2008)

Da Szenarios zumindest zahlenmässig ausgewogen sind kann es ja zumindest daran nicht liegen... wenn man natürlich sieht der Gegner hat 4 31er und man selbst als höchstes nen 26er ist schon klar wo es drauf hinausläuft.

Gestern hatten wir ein Team von 5 Feuermagiern (nein, ist nicht OP... darum werden das auch immer mehr) die mit /assist gearbeitet haben. Selbst vier Heiler hatten keine Schnitte dagegen anzuheilen. Haben wir halt Tor Anroc zwei Stunden rausgenommen bis die Leute mit den wohlklingenden Namen wie 'Flame', 'Pyromaniax' oder 'Inferno' ins Bett müssen. Danach ging es wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn man ein schlechtes Team erwischt (und meistens sind ja immer wieder die gleichen Leute mit dabei) einfach ne Stunde aussetzen.


----------



## Arkasi (5. November 2008)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> Einfach erbärmlich so ein Verhalten! Was können den die Destros dafür das ihr zuwenig seid? Ich habe nie ein Szenario verlassen selbst wenn wir richtig auf die Schnautze bekommen.



Wenn man nix besseres zu tun hat, kann mich sich natürlich auch abfarmen lassen und den Gegner dadurch stärken und sein Verhalten bestätigen.


----------



## Ronma (5. November 2008)

Arkasi schrieb:


> Bei 250:0 bin ich gegangen, *warum soll ich die Zeit aussitzen? *
> 
> Da sag ich ganz offen - *kein Bock auf so einen Mist.* Keine Ahnung, ob das BG fertig gespielt wurde, falls nicht, ist die Zerstörung selbst schuld, hättens halt ein paar Punkte hergeschenkt. Wer die Mitspieler (und die Gegner SIND Mitspieler, denn WAR ist nur ein Spiel) demotiviert, darf sich eben nicht wundern, wenn die dann irgendwann nicht mehr wollen. Joine ich daraufhin die gleiche Gruppe wieder, geh ich sofort raus. Selbiges wenn der Gegner mit Superroxxor Stammgruppe rumrennt, wo fast alle am Levelcap sind - gleich wieder raus, kurz warten, für ein neues BG anmelden.
> 
> *Der Punkt, den die ach so tollen Kritiker hier nämlich übersehen ist, dass bei einem Spiel alle Spaß haben sollen und nicht nur eine Seite. Mich stört es nicht zu verlieren,* das ist im Moment eh fast immer so, mich stört es auch nicht, dass wir letztlich zu keinem Zeitpunkt eine reale Siegchance haben, das ist öfters so, *mich stört es nur, wenn ich mit fadem Zeugs Zeit verplempern muss. *Machs für deinen Gegner auch spaßig und er wird mitspielen. Versuch ihn mit aller Gewalt gegen die Wand zu knallen, wird irgendwann kein Gegner mehr kommen und damit auch keine Punkte. Das nette an den BGs in WAR ist nämlich, dass die Punkte des Verlieres den Sieg des Siegers nicht schmälern und auch die Verlierer seht gut aussteigen können.



Ein wunderschöner Text! Note 1, besser kann man's nich mehr formulieren als Leidensgenosse der Ordnung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Ich mach grad mal nur einen Punkt anderes als du. "...gleich wieder raus, kurz warten, für ein neues BG anmelden..." Das mach ich im Maximalfall genau 3 mal bevor ich dann WAR ausmache und erst nen anderen Tag wieder weiterzocke.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Okay... Ich könnt in WAR was PVE mäßiges machen, aber ich hab mir WAR nich wegen PVE gekauft.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn ich PVE will zock ich HdRO oder nen PS 3 Spiel wie Dead Space demnächst offline  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topsecret (5. November 2008)

War bestimmt ganz anderst.

1. Yoll betritt Szenario
2. Ordnung beginnt zu grübeln ( den kennt man woher )
3. Der Ordnung geht ein Licht auf, dass ist ja diese Buffed-Nörgel-Tante die immer die Foren volljammert.
4. Ordnung hat keine Lust mit einer Heulsuse zu spielne, verlässt das SZ.
5. Yoll fühlt sich so einsam und ungeliebt, er schwört Rache, also auf ins Buffedforum rumheulen !!

Ein ewiger Teufelskreis, ob er je eine Ende findet ?? Nur wenn er mit WAR aufhört !!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also mir passiert sowas nie, is dass erste mal dass ich sowas überhaupt höre, klar es geht mal einer, dafür werden aber auch neue nachgeschoben.

So long


----------



## Asmardin (5. November 2008)

Ne Topsecret, entschuldigung, aber Du glaubst doch nicht, dass nur die Order "Schiss" vor Tante-Yoll hat!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

